# Folding Table



## steveandtrina (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, can anyone help please?
I am looking to convert our 1995 B564 from a freestanding table in the middle of an L shaped seat into a more bar style table with seats around it much like the four facing seats you get in a railway carriage.
Ideally I would like a wall mounted fold-in-half table a bit like those in the B584 and especially if they come in the same white marbled style top.
Does anyone know if such a table and top is available from a breakers or new? Are there any decent motorhome breakers around Bristol?

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The bar type tables come in two parts an upper fixed to the van side and a lower which slides out of the way when not in use but adds another 1/3 to the length.
One solution might be to buy a new upper from Hymer (I've replaced mine) and try and buy a s/h lower from someone who has had their table converted with a hinge. I think they have to remove the lower section to do that.
Then re laminate both. Should be a quick job??
Failing that you could buy one of the small high quality caravan type folding tables from Costco for about £12 and clip it to the floor.


----------

